# West Coast Chopper Build



## TerrierMotors (Mar 28, 2020)

A little something we put together at the shop.



Hope you Cabers enjoy.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 29, 2020)

TerrierMotors said:


> A little something we put together at the shop.View attachment 1163427
> Hope you Cabers enjoy.




What motor is that , I have a similar engine but don't know much about it ?

Rafael


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks like a standard Chinese  Honda clone in either about 79cc to 100cc or 190cc to 212cc.  It does have performance up grades.  Look at Harbor freight engines.  I like them and these are 2 of my mini bkes with those for power.  Roger


----------



## TerrierMotors (Mar 29, 2020)

It's got a predator 212cc motor from a pressure washer , governor removed, bigger carb, with a CVT running on a custom jackshaft to a moped rear wheel. We've added a battery box to the top of the motor (not shown) in order to run front and rear lights.


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

Had to throw this out there, my Original George Barris Chopper!


----------

